# Steel casing vs Brass



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a friend who's daughter has to take a firearm course for a law enforcement degree. Sh is required to provide her own ammo. She needs about 700-900 rounds of 9mm FMJ. I am buying it for her, found Cabelas has steel casing 9 mm for little over 200 bucks. (900 round tin) Is there that major of a difference between steel and brass casing? Brass roughly would be another 100 bucks.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Dovans said:


> I have a friend who's daughter has to take a firearm course for a law enforcement degree. Sh is required to provide her own ammo. She needs about 700-900 rounds of 9mm FMJ. I am buying it for her, found Cabelas has steel casing 9 mm for little over 200 bucks. (900 round tin) Is there that major of a difference between steel and brass casing? Brass roughly would be another 100 bucks.


Are you sure it's steel?
I have seen aluminum casings for handgun ammunition, but not steel.
That being said...
Steel cases are extremely hard on ejectors, slides and ejection ports. Soft brass or aluminum cases will not do the damage steel will.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

BigV said:


> Are you sure it's steel?
> I have seen aluminum casings for handgun ammunition, but not steel.
> That being said...
> Steel cases are extremely hard on ejectors, slides and ejection ports. Soft brass or aluminum cases will not do the damage steel will.


Actually the advertisement does not say. The product is made by Herter's. Other Herter's product the website list the casings as polymer coated steel.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

as BigV said, steel is very rare and hard on the weapon. id stay away from it. i do have some 7.62x39 steel that i havent shot yet. it was really cheap at the time i got it about 20 years ago


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Some ranges will not let you shoot steel cased ammo. They recycle the brass and it's time consuming to sort out any steel casings. And it's hard on the gun.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

In Cabala's sales flyer -- Herters 9mm in tins (yellow box) $209.00 900 rds . This is steel case, boxer primer. The steel case is coated in some kind of plastic like material.
I'm thinking this my be Russian surplus. 

It shoots ok in a S&W M&P compact.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

supercanoe said:


> Some ranges will not let you shoot steel cased ammo. They recycle the brass and it's time consuming to sort out any steel casings. And it's hard on the gun.


That is another point I was wondering so I texted her and asked her to find out if they are even allowed where she will be shooting.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Something else to consider...
Russian made ammunition is cheap. There is a reason it is so cheap. Lots of fillers added to the powder make it extremely dirty to shoot. You will get excessive powder residue and dirt build up as a result. This will in turn cause functionality issues with a semi auto pistol. In addition, polymer coatings have a tendency to melt as the weapon heats up. The polymer then gums up the slide and barrel ramp. The last thing I would want during a live fire exercise is malfunction issues caused by dirty ammunition.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

supercanoe said:


> Some ranges will not let you shoot steel cased ammo. They recycle the brass and it's time consuming to sort out any steel casings. And it's hard on the gun.


A strong magnet will separate brass casings from steel casings.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd check a couple of nearby walmarts several times a week. they will often have 100 round boxes of winchester at a pretty good price. varies per store but mine is 3 box max per customer.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Range prohibits Steel casing. Guess that takes care of that then. On another note, I stopped in a Rural King for the first time today. Thought it was a scaled version of a TSC... Good heavens.. What a store. They sell guns, and ammo. Too bad it the nearest one is 45 mmin away.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

I've seen there ads, just never stopped at one. Gotta check one out here soon.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

If the gun will eat aluminum, and most do, save a buck and go with it. I don't know where you are in the state but Fin has had a good selection of ammo lately. I shoot 9,45,380,40 and 357 and all guns that I shoot take the aluminum with zero problems. Buy her a box, run it threw and see what she thinks. It's almost always a dollar less than brass. Unless she wants to start saving her brass. Don't forget GOOD ear protection.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to Cabela's tonight with her and bought her ammo. She wanted me to go with her because she is not 21. Didnt matter. She put 1000 rnds of 9, 200 rnd of buckshot, 50 rnds of slugs on the cashiers belt. No questions asked. Cashier took her money without even asking if it was rifle or handgun ammo. Even gave her a $25.00 coupon to use on the purchase.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

Sounds like she will need to join OGF if she's gonna be shooting/hunting often. She will fit right in. Post some target scores. Give us some feedback from the other side........... what's she shooting???


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

unless you shoot 10,000 rounds a year, steel cases arnt any harder on your gun... hornady makes steel match ammo

as for accuracy... shes not shooting bullseye competition... cheep ammo will be fine..


----------

